# Like an old friend



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Shortly after I got my table saw I was ripping down some 2x4's and ended up with some fat long shims. While making a somewhat scary cut on the saw, I stopped and grabbed a long shim and notched it for a push stick.. a little later I nothched out a shorter shim for a hold down stick for my left hand.

I didn't mean to save them but they were always around when the adrenaline started pumping about a certain (Scary) cut on the table saw.

After a few times I said "Well those are just my make do push sticks until I buy some good ones"............... I'm not saying I won't buy any push sticks..... and probably will ........but I can't imagine making a special cut on the table saw with out my old friends....


----------



## digitless (Jan 28, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance, but I guess I just don't understand why you chose to have your out-feed table higher than the saw itself and then clamp a large piece of ply with some acrylic stuck to it as a zero clearance insert. :blink:

Not to be a jerk, but looking at the way your table saw is set up, I think push sticks are the least of your worries. :laugh:


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You are not ignorant just a case of bad eyes I guess and there is nothing to be forgiven for if you are trying to help some one out.

The wood you see as an outfeed table is a sheet of 1/4" luan that is leaning against the wall. My out feed table is attached to my work table and is not being used in the above photo.

The throw away zero clearance is not a piece of ply but a piece of scrap 3/16" paper finished luan. The acrylic you see had just been cut.

Below is a couple of photo's of the tool stand with tables up.


----------



## digitless (Jan 28, 2012)

Ah, my bad... carry on then.

I must say, though, that pic in your first post is very deceiving... I was like "wtf?". :wacko:


----------

